# Bucket Truck, Popping sound?



## lego1970 (Aug 2, 2009)

I tried useing the search button but didn't see anything. I've been working with this one guy and he has a 97 Asplundh Bucket truck. When I fly the upper boom over the top and to about 270 degrees it makes one or two loud popping or cracking sounds. The guy says he's owned this truck for about a year and it's always made that popping sound. I've tried to look at all the welds and cables and everything looks fine. Do others make that sound and or is there anything I should be looking at? I've been in other bucket trucks but none of them have had an upper boom that sweeps over so far like this one, which is really nice is some situations. Aside from the butt clenching popping sound it flys really smooth. Thanks for your time.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 2, 2009)

How about air in the lines? High pressure in the lines will shoot the oil fast and under high pressure and if theres air in the line, it does make noise. :dunno:


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 2, 2009)

It has blown two hydraulic lines in the last week and because we've been rushed we haven't replaced the lost fluid but he says it been making the noise since he has had it. While I'll definatly look into that, it sounds more like metal on metal, plus the boom jolts a little bit when it does it. Thanks.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 2, 2009)

I ran one for a while that had a big crack in the bucket where it molds around the attaching bracket. Needless to say, when i found it I refused to put my lardazz back into it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Im not familiar with that unit but I would say something needs greased.Like the pivot pin. Try lubing all the moving parts then try. Or a jointor pin may be worn too much already to have grease help.


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 2, 2009)

Why would you continue to ride in a peice of equipment that has a possible defect? Why not take it to an authorized service center and get it checked? Asplundh has not manufactured any bucket since the late 70's so the equipment you are riding is either and altec unit or even worse a 30+ year old asplundh unit mounted on a 1997 truck. Altec is a good boom, but I would have it checked before getting back in it. be careful


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 2, 2009)

Find it!

Picture somewhere 3/4" bolts in one inch holes, and the pop being the sheer load shifting from the slop on one side of a set of hole to another?

Go around and tighten everything twice. 

I sent a boom truck back to it's manufacture do to cracked welds, they sent it back saying there Welder could not find them. Sent it back with box-cutter blades shoved in them, you needed to load them to see them real well.

If you can duplicate how and when you can make the noise there is no chance you won't find it with someone helping. 

If you can feel it, there is something loose, if you find it you will know if it's something safe or unsafe, don't risk anything.

If I were your mechanic, I would not even blink before I had a red-tag on it.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a 97 altec LRIII that does just what yer talking about (sounds like the same boom). I have a buddy that works for lewis tree as mechanic, told me he asked the altec guy about it, his reply: "...so, you have an older altec bucket that makes noises huh?? get used to it! it never seems to bother any of the more hard core bucket guys, me I'm sort of used to it now too. Still need to know just where its coming from for peace of mind personally.

I have posted here about this before and nobody had anything for me??


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 2, 2009)

To answer a few questions,

Yes it's an Altec boom on an Asplundh GMC chassis. 

I think the popping sound is coming from the center upper/lower boom joint, however sometimes it sounds like it's coming from the lower joint near the turn table. 


I fly it because I need the money and right now my boss is on a shoestring budget. I broke my tibia last year in the same type of accident that killed my buddies uncle 6 months previous, so I know what it's like to get messed up and trust me I like coming home to my boy everyday. This fellow I'm working for just aquired an awesome contract and he's paying me more then the other local companies so I'm hoping if we keep the city and electric company happy, there will be a chance to either grow and get newer equipment or get my foot in the door to a nice city job. 



I'm glad to hear one of you has come across the same problem. I'll try greasing it real good and see if it eliminates or changes the sound. Maybe it's something to do with the pin. 

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## grinch1122 (Aug 2, 2009)

A few years back I was running a grapple truck and the boom made a popping sound. I finished loading the truck went to the dump to unload, had my brother-in-law listen and look while I operated and could not find nothing wrong.Went back to start loading and my stick boom cylinder snapped and the boom fell safely to the ground. I would have it checked out...better safe than sorry.


----------



## irish93stang (Aug 2, 2009)

i know the leveling cables on the aerial lift of ct booms make a popping noise if they are not lubed... but it also sounds like one of ur knuckle pins is worn too bad and needs to be replaced


----------



## sharkfin12us (Aug 2, 2009)

*aerial lift of connecticut*



irish93stang said:


> i know the leveling cables on the aerial lift of ct booms make a popping noise if they are not lubed... but it also sounds like one of ur knuckle pins is worn too bad and needs to be replaced




Hi i have an aerial lift of coneticut.I read you mentioned lubing the leveling cables.Do you mean with synthetic spray or lubricant made for spraying on the cables.Do you mean the thin cables for the bucket.I do spray them but not as much as i grease the bucket.Appreciate your advice thanks


----------



## irish93stang (Aug 3, 2009)

sharkfin we use a white lithium non conductive grease comes in a one gallon paint bucket ill get you the brand name today.... im talking about greasing all the cables the big ones id say that are 2 inch that run up and down on the teret and the little ones maybe half inch in between those ones and on the knuckle of the boom half inch ones ill get pics today to show what time talking about.... but the ones on the knuckle are the ones that make the popping sound... use either a paint brush or some rubber gloves to apply the grease.. be careful when doing so because of the splinters you can hit on the cables... its good to have a second truck and a spare guy helping you so he can unfold the boom and boom over forward to get all the nooks and crannies so to speak


----------



## sharkfin12us (Aug 3, 2009)

*cables*



irish93stang said:


> sharkfin we use a white lithium non conductive grease comes in a one gallon paint bucket ill get you the brand name today.... im talking about greasing all the cables the big ones id say that are 2 inch that run up and down on the teret and the little ones maybe half inch in between those ones and on the knuckle of the boom half inch ones ill get pics today to show what time talking about.... but the ones on the knuckle are the ones that make the popping sound... use either a paint brush or some rubber gloves to apply the grease.. be careful when doing so because of the splinters you can hit on the cables... its good to have a second truck and a spare guy helping you so he can unfold the boom and boom over forward to get all the nooks and crannies so to speak



Thanks irish. I grease my bucket quite frequently about every 20 hours or 30 but i dont do the cables every time i grease the joints.How often should i do the cables every 3 months or sooner thanks


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont think its anything to do with grease...but its possible I suppose.

Its a strange thing, cant tell where its coming from. I know just what the OP is talking about, ca-krack! it sounds like.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 3, 2009)

lego1970 said:


> I tried useing the search button but didn't see anything. I've been working with this one guy and he has a 97 Asplundh Bucket truck. When I fly the upper boom over the top and to about 270 degrees it makes one or two loud popping or cracking sounds. The guy says he's owned this truck for about a year and it's always made that popping sound. I've tried to look at all the welds and cables and everything looks fine. Do others make that sound and or is there anything I should be looking at? I've been in other bucket trucks but none of them have had an upper boom that sweeps over so far like this one, which is really nice is some situations. Aside from the butt clenching popping sound it flys really smooth. Thanks for your time.



I would have crapped my pants I think... and never went on it again.


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm pretty positive it's coming from the center knuckle. I lubed it today, and while it still made the popping sound the tone was different. Luckily Altec has a big facility an hour and a half away so when money free's up we'll buy some new pins/knuckles and get it fixed. Untill then I won't sweep it over. Thanks for the reply's and I'll keep everybody posted as to the outcome. Thanks!


----------

